# 1250 pts harlequin army



## kickboxerdog

ok so ive went and brought myself a harlequin army, and started to build to a point I need to write a list up before adding weapons ect so here's what I got so far.

using the harlequin masque force org 

benfits it gives me , warlord can reroll trait.

from 2nd turn all my unites have fleet and can run and charge.

ok list 


TROOP
9x harlequins- 3 x kissis 2x embraces
troupe master- power sword- warlord

6 x harlequins- 6 x kissis 
starweaver

6x harlequins- 6x caress, 2x fusion pistols
starweaver

ELITES
Deathjester

shadowseerer

solitaire

FAST

2x skyweaver 

2x skyweaver -2x haywire cannon

HEAVY

voidweaver- prismatic cannon.

ok heres the list and how its sitting in my mind at the moment any thoughts??


----------



## Words_of_Truth

kickboxerdog said:


> ok so ive went and brought myself a harlequin army, and started to build to a point I need to write a list up before adding weapons ect so here's what I got so far.
> 
> using the harlequin masque force org
> 
> benfits it gives me , warlord can reroll trait.
> 
> from 2nd turn all my unites have fleet and can run and charge.
> 
> ok list
> 
> 
> TROOP
> 9x harlequins- 3 x kissis 2x embraces
> troupe master- power sword- warlord
> 
> 6 x harlequins- 6 x kissis
> starweaver
> 
> 6x harlequins- 6x caress, 2x fusion pistols
> starweaver
> 
> ELITES
> Deathjester
> 
> shadowseerer
> 
> solitaire
> 
> FAST
> 
> 2x skyweaver
> 
> 2x skyweaver -2x haywire cannon
> 
> HEAVY
> 
> voidweaver- prismatic cannon.
> 
> ok heres the list and how its sitting in my mind at the moment any thoughts??


Very similar to my first 1k list apart from the skyweavers. I took out the Death jester from mine after it was suggested it didn't suit the speed of the list and it being by itself would see it get taken out easily. I added a second shadowseer.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Words_of_Truth said:


> Very similar to my first 1k list apart from the skyweavers. I took out the Deathjester from mind after it was suggested it didn't suit the speed of the list and it being by itself would see it get taken out easily. I added a second shadowseer.


I was thinking about running the death jester with my warlords unite with the shadowseer, his weapons quite cool and assault also so can move with the unit


----------



## Words_of_Truth

kickboxerdog said:


> I was thinking about running the death jester with my warlords unite with the shadowseer, his weapons quite cool and assault also so can move with the unit


Yeah, I'd like to try him at sometime, the weapon seems weird to me tho, it relies on you actually killing something to be useful and if you face a lot of marines or even 4+ saves it's not going to be that effective.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yeah, I'd like to try him at sometime, the weapon seems weird to me tho, it relies on you actually killing something to be useful and if you face a lot of marines or even 4+ saves it's not going to be that effective.


yeah its one of them weapons, but considering it wounds on a 2+ and is bladestorm could be quite effective if it wounds, against marines I have enough ccw weapons to kill them off, so that ability to decide which way they fall back if I kill one and they fail there test could lead to a pivotal moment , in my list im gonna run the shadowseer and Deathjester in the 9 man harlequin unit that also contains my warlord.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

lol just realised it sounded stupid when I said it's a weapon that relies on killing something, I hope you know what I meant, it's not a direct blast like a frag missile.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Words_of_Truth said:


> lol just realised it sounded stupid when I said it's a weapon that relies on killing something, I hope you know what I meant, it's not a direct blast like a frag missile.


ha ha no no I read the rules as 

he fires one shot 
hits on 2+
wounds on 2+ a roll of 6 makes it ap 2
its precision shot from death jester so he choose who it hits
if it kills a model a small template is then placed over the model and hits others in the unit.

then the unit takes a morale check at -2 ld 

that's how I read it maybe im wrong but sounds pretty cool , shame its only one shot but if that kills it can cause havoc.


----------



## kickboxerdog

ok ran this force out against marines today and it went well, I was worried when he placed a raider on the board, but once the game got under way it went quite smoothly using the terrain to mask my approach as best I could, I used the harlies with the caress to take out the raider in one assault phase, then in the marines turn the terminators charged me and got wiped out aswell, yes some lucky rolling on my part( lots 6 to hit) I ran my 9 harlies up the board with a death jester and shadowseer attached, I ran the shadowseer with mask of secrets so -2 ld within 12 inchs, I used my deathjesters ability to dictate fall back moves , into positions for my flanking units to charge, this worked quite well.

one question that did come up, if my Deathjester kills a model , they have to take a ld test at -2 then fall back I choose direction, but if he kills a model that's with in 12" of a shadowseer with mask of secrets, does that model tak a ld test at -4 ( -2 from mask and -2 from deathjesters special ability)

we ran it as yes 

but look forward to your opinions on it.


----------



## badwill

Yes, the ld penalties stack. this can get entertaining with some of the other debuffs available and psychic shriek... You might wish to consider switching the death jester for the named character from the death masque - inriams spectre. this is the same as vanilla, however also has shrouded. that also is conferred to any unit that he joins. I think he is about 5 points more. i would also add haywire to the two other bikes. personal taste of course, however i find that a str 4 ap4 blast is generally handy for horde clearing. I also wonder about the use of the solitaire compared to 2 shadowseers for less points. phantasmancy on 1, divination on 1 and telepathy on the last. all ml2. A chance of horrify, invisibility, or re-rolls is always good. all have good primaris as well.


----------

